# Baracuta - Navy or Khaki?



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

I'm on the verge of picking up a harrington baracuta, probably from O'Connell's. Any thought on which color would be best? I was thinking that navy would be better, since I almost always wear khakis. But I really like how the khakis looks, it somehow seems classier. I'm torn...

JD


----------



## Markus (Sep 14, 2004)

I'd go with the khaki. My favorite color for that jacket.

Markus


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

Both great, but I do tend to shy away from khaki jackets, as I am in khaki trousers 99% of the time in which I would need such a jacket, and want to avoid the Wall of Beige effect.


----------



## tsherry (Dec 30, 2005)

I got the navy for just that reason; I'm mostly in khakis when I wear that jacket. Looks great and blocks the wind. Good from now til Nov. (in PA).
I admit, however, that I've toyed with the idea of getting the khaki to wear with jeans.


----------



## gator (Feb 23, 2006)

I say go with the navy as well, I'm wearing one today in fact. If you're like most people on this board you probably wear a good deal of khaki colored trousers, and wearing a khaki jacket in combination would probably give too much of a UPS deliveryman appearance. Just my $.02


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

My Navy one came in the mail yesterday from O'Connells. I had the same concerns about too much khaki. Maybe we should form a team
Tom


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Gee, you people are keeping Ethan and John busy. Anyway, depending on what neighbourhood you find yourself walking through, and depending on how short your haircut is, the navy G9 could look a bit too 'skinhead'...


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

to be fair you would probably only look skinhead if you paired the jacket up with 8 hole doc martin boots and drainpipe jeans.
I`m with the majority - go Blue.


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

A contrarian view from a recent O'connells purchase. They also have a British Tan that works for me. Dark enough that it doesn't seem to look too blah with Bills regular khaki color.

Navy looks great, except when covered with golder retriever hair.

Carpe Diem


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

I got the navy myself from O'Connels a few weeks ago. It is great. It's not really navy though. A bit lighter. I may someday pick up a khaki for jeans and gray trousers. We really could form a team. Recall that this same jacket was about $350 in last years Press summer catalog. Glad I waited.


----------



## boatshoes (Aug 21, 2005)

Navy.


----------



## joeyzaza (Dec 9, 2005)

If you where khaki pants, get the navy. Otherwise, get the khaki.


----------



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

> quote:_Originally posted by LongWing_
> 
> I got the navy myself from O'Connels a few weeks ago. It is great. It's not really navy though. A bit lighter...


LongWing,

How light is it exactly?

JD


----------



## Old Brompton (Jan 15, 2006)

Gentlemen, you've been reading my mind again. I've also been pondering which color Baracuta. Solution? Get both.


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by JDGagnonJr_
> 
> LongWing,
> 
> ...


Exactly is tough to say. Blueberry? Not real light, just light enough that I don't think it looks right with mid gray trousers. Maybe someone else can be more specific.


----------



## geojohn (Aug 17, 2005)

According to the info at https://www.baracuta-g9.com, it's available in Dark Navy and Navy. Has anyone here from the U.S. purchased one directly from the above web site, or know where to get Dark Navy in the U.S.?


----------



## johnnyredbird (Apr 25, 2005)

Tried to get one sent from https://www.baracuta-g9.com/ and at current GBP conversion it turns out to be about 290/300 US (with the 30GBP delivery!) They offer S,M,L,XL - and I haven't been able to find out what a L or XL converts to. Thinking about going through https://www.oconnellsclothing.com/baracuta.php got to give them a call, I know they carry the 42,44,46 etc sizing.


----------



## ROI (Aug 1, 2004)

No votes for red?

From the standpoint of tradition-for-the-sake-of-tradition, the lighter tan is the right color. If you already had the tan, would you consider buying navy chinos to contrast with it? No. Khaki is the right color for khakis. Tan is the right color for the Baracuta.

The British khaki version does not offend me, though I've noticed that the knit waist and wrist bands do not match the British khaki, arousing suspicion of a reversible jacket. 

While the unfortunate aspect of a uniform haunts the tan-jacket-with-khaki-pants combination, that is not nearly as unfortunate as the association conjured by the blue jacket for those of us old enough to remember full-service gas stations.


"The whole thing is performance and prowess and feats of association. Why don't critics talk about those things - what a feat it was to turn that that way, and what a feat it was to remember that, to be reminded of that by this? Scoring. You've got to score." Robert Frost


----------



## ROI (Aug 1, 2004)

I just dug an old Four Climes baracuta out of the closet. Two notes: It is sized by chest size and is a LONG. The tartan plaid lining is woven of RAYON.


----------



## stuman (Oct 6, 2005)

How do these jackets run in terms of size? If I want to wear a sweater underneath should I go for the next size up? Thanks


----------



## stuman (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm with Geojohn. Where can you buy the dark navy in the US. Also, if you want to wear a sweater underneath, should you get one size larger?


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by stuman_
> 
> How do these jackets run in terms of size? If I want to wear a sweater underneath should I go for the next size up? Thanks


Stuman, here is an answer that probably won't help much. When I ordered mine form O'connells, Bernie said to go one size up to accomodate a sweater. An error was made in the shipping dept, and they sent the size down, that I would have gotten, left to my own devices.

The size that I actually got (36) vs the recommended 38 fits perfectly. Go figure.....

Carpe Diem


----------



## stuman (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks Intrepid


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

LongWing said:


> I got the navy myself from O'Connels a few weeks ago. It is great. It's not really navy though. A bit lighter. I may someday pick up a khaki for jeans and gray trousers. We really could form a team. Recall that this same jacket was about $350 in last years Press summer catalog. Glad I waited.


baracuta is a summer jacket?? or all year long?


----------



## jrandyv (Apr 3, 2006)

For a different thought. I bought a green ventile one several years ago from Normandy and Monroe and really like the look. (The fact George H.W. Bush and I both have a N + M coat is probably one of the few things we have in common) Also I'm sure that the fact that the color matches that of my alma mater the U of Oregon is truly coincidental)


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

*Afrrrrrt*

Used to own a Navy Blue four climes G9 with fraser tartan lining, and the zipper on the wrong side (British style). Loved it to death, and now I think it is dead somehwere.

Used to own a red wool jacket from Nautica in the same basic cut. It was blousey, and had a rayon satin quilted lining. Warm enough to snowski in. I know, because I used it for that very purpose on a few occasions. It also had khaki twill elbow patches for enhanced durability. Grew out of it, and now my wife wears it. Wish I had a dozen more just like it.

Presently own a khaki tan baracuta lookalike, and also a red one with a LaCoste crocodile on the chest, both with a cotton (or cotton-like) tartan (or tartan-like) lining. Rarely wear either jacket.

Want to someday convince the guys in my a cappella quartet to start singing secular tunes, and rename ourselves "The Windbreakers". The right jacket would have to be a key part of the uniform, or the joke just doesn't work.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

How is this for a confusing answer...for the reasons stated by so many other posters, I would recommend the navy. I too wear khaki trousers a lot, probably too much, and wearing khaki on khaki creates the appearance that one is trying hard to create the look of a uniform. The navy breaks that up a bit. Having said that, my jacket is the khaki color. So I end up wearing a sweater or one of my other jackets to avoid the illusion of wearing a uniform.


----------



## Spooter (Jul 15, 2006)

imported_n/a said:


> LongWing,
> 
> How light is it exactly?
> 
> JD


There is a "navy" and a "dark navy", so that might be part of the confusion, earlier in this thread.

I like the light blue -- "sky" it's called -- though how practical it is, I don't know. Would probably be nice for the golf course. And it was a popular color in old films.


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

Untilted said:


> baracuta is a summer jacket?? or all year long?


I wore mine in the spring. None in summer. Surely in fall. I doubt winter, but we do have some very mild days in Jan and Feb.

Ben Silver offers a G-9 in wool. Expensive, but just the think for the die-hard Steve.


----------



## Eddie#49 (Jul 24, 2021)

I am considering the tan baracuta. I wear jeans most of the time. I have had many tan jackets over the years. Works for me.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Eddie#49 said:


> I am considering the tan baracuta. I wear jeans most of the time. I have had many tan jackets over the years. Works for me.


It is wise to take into account the pants you will be wearing. A tan Baracuta and khakis looks weird to me. Back in the '60s London Fog had a similar jacket they offered in buttery yellow. It was an amazingly versatile color but seems to have vanished.


----------

